# Thinking About Fromm Gold or?



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Right now I am feeding NV Instinct to my 9 month old puppy. Before that I was feeding NV Prairie with good results but she stopped liking the taste. Pretty good stools with both, but seemed to be more firm on Prairie.

I've heard good things about Fromm and the reason I'm thinking of switching is because the price difference. Thinking of going to Fromm Gold LBP.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Have you looked at Fromm Four Star? You can switch between the varieties so a dog doesn't get bored.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Sounds like your puppy did better with grains than grain free kibble. At 9 months I'd feed adult. Fromm has a lot of ingredients. If you wanted to try their kibble how about the Gold LB adult?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Ingredient wise, I prefer the Gold over the grain free Fromm. The grain free Fromm is primarily peas for the protein. I fed the LBP and then switched to the regular Fromm Gold adult (not large breed, percentages were too low for me). Also, the grain free is the only kibble that I had to beg Varik to eat ... he never did like it.


----------



## sarcroth (Feb 23, 2017)

I feed Fromm Classic to 3 of my 4 dogs and they have been doing great on it. My 5 year old GSD who has had SEVERE gastro problems (we're talking several hospitalizations) his whole life has been steady on the Fromm Classic since I started him on it and has been a stable weight with no loose stool, no blood, vomiting, etc. This is a first for him and we have tried many previous foods and diets. I did not do the Gold because of the price difference (Gold is generally about $10-$15 more per bag than Classic) for feeding 3 large dogs and because the ingredient differences/percentage differences would not make a difference in my dogs cases. My 4th dog has issues with grains so she is on a GF diet and has been doing okay so far. Despite the fact that they have a Puppy and Senior food, all of the foods are supposed to be All Life Stages so you would be better off probably checking protein and fat percentages and whatnot and base your purchase choice off of that rather than whether it's listed as Puppy or not.

Fromm is a good company that is very open about their processes and ingredients. You may also check into getting the food at a local store because they do have a Frequent Buyer program where if you buy a certain amount of bags of food you get one free. I usually get several free bags per year.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Not all the Four Star is grain free. Large Breed Puppy is chicken, which is the most allergenic of all meat proteins. I had one on LBP and had to switch to adult food.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you very much, this helps a lot! I didn't put two and two together with her firmer stools with food that contains grains. I do like that Fromm Gold has a lot of meats/ingredients, but wouldn't be able to switch between flavors. I'm looking at Four Star and the versions with grains are still a little cheaper for a 30lb bag than NV Instinct for a 25lb bag. I like the sound of both Gold and Four Star so tomorrow I will pick up whichever my local pet shop has. Once I get her switched over (and hopefully she likes it), maybe I can switch between Gold and Four Star flavors?


----------



## sarcroth (Feb 23, 2017)

@MT523 When I was working at a small local pet food store we sold Fromm and that question was brought up frequently by customers. From my experience, it really depends on your dog and how sensitive they are to the change. Some of my customers switched between the Fromm flavors, both grain and GF, every new bag they bought and their dogs did fine. Others could not do that because it gave their dog the runs. For two of my dogs, I can easily switch them from food to food without having to do it gradually. For the other two, I must do it gradually or they will get the runs for a day or two and then be fine. So it really just depends on your dog.

Again, check your local pet store to see what they have available. Fromm does provide small sample bags to local pet stores so your store may have sample flavors available to try with your dog to see what she likes and does well with. You may even try calling/e-mailing the company directly to see if they will send you a sample or two. I really like them as a company and they do seem to be willing to do as much as possible for their customers.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

sarcroth said:


> @MT523 When I was working at a small local pet food store we sold Fromm and that question was brought up frequently by customers. From my experience, it really depends on your dog and how sensitive they are to the change. Some of my customers switched between the Fromm flavors, both grain and GF, every new bag they bought and their dogs did fine. Others could not do that because it gave their dog the runs. For two of my dogs, I can easily switch them from food to food without having to do it gradually. For the other two, I must do it gradually or they will get the runs for a day or two and then be fine. So it really just depends on your dog.
> 
> Again, check your local pet store to see what they have available. Fromm does provide small sample bags to local pet stores so your store may have sample flavors available to try with your dog to see what she likes and does well with. You may even try calling/e-mailing the company directly to see if they will send you a sample or two. I really like them as a company and they do seem to be willing to do as much as possible for their customers.


Interesting, I will definitely gradually switch her over if/when I try new flavors to see how she does. Oh nice I will ask if they have samples and if not I'll go with a smaller bag. Especially for the price compared to other top foods, I really hope she likes it. Thank you for the help!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I fed Fromm for awhile and I used to recommend it. Then two of mine got sick on it. One dog costed about $1000 at the vet and the second dog has a stomach that can take anything. Once she started getting sick I pulled the food. Just recently we took my dads dog to the vet and he has something going on with his Tummy and his poop is just awful. It's been going on for a while and the vet pulled him off the Fromm. I recommended the food to my dad and feel kind of guilty. I'm not sure what is going on with the food, but I will no longer recommend it. My dogs were fine after I stopped using it and it's only been a week or so for my dads dog, he is going back next week.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We have our pup on the Fromm puppy gold and our chihuahua and Gsd on Fromm four star grainfree which we switch proteins every three weeks. Over feeding can cause soft stools. All have good stools great weights and no allergies healthy coats. Can be a challenge to keep weight on active dogs. 

Llombardo I know you have know luck with Fromm are you getting it at the same place you had issues with the other Fromm.I know possible and some dogs do not do well on food that others do well on but maybe the how feed supply store is storing it -just thoughts. Hope your dads dog is feeling better soon.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

This website as been around for years and is a good general analyzer for dog food.

Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor

Growing up my family fed whatever was on sale at the grocery store. The dogs never had issues because of this. Bigger more smelly poops and perhaps a shorter life span, but can't really know for sure. Dogs are pretty tough and are considered scavengers. In general their dietary needs are the same, they are carnivores and need their primary food to be meat. They do digest non animal products better than obligate carnivores such as felines. Every dog has different sensitivities though, my dog has very dry skin. Try different things and find what YOUR dog does best on.

Supplementing can be beneficial as well. Adding salmon oil or even some steamed veggies to aid digestion could help your pup out.

Whenever speaking of feeding I have to add that I believe a raw diet is the most appropriate and healthiest diet for a dog, but again, every dog has its sensitivities. Often times bags of food will have a factory contamination that makes dogs sick, while dogs elsewhere with a different batch of the same brand do not get sick. You run that risk with factory made food, but it is more affordable and convenient than a raw diet.


----------



## Lowntown (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a new puppy and just switched to the Fromm Large Puppy in the blue bag. He was having soft stools with the blue diamond and the fromm took care of it. Both my dogs like it as well


----------

